# Dog walker & pet sitter in Leicester - Izzy's Walkies



## IzzysWalkies (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello,

Izzy's Walkies provides a professional dog walking, pet sitting, pet taxi and small animal boarding service covering a 6 mile radius of Glenfield, Leicester (LE1-LE9).

I provide a free photo update service via text or email so that you know your pets are safe and happy.

I am fully insured, Criminal Record checked, trained in animal first aid (I can show you all my certificates).

I provide a tailored service that suits both you and your pet's needs. I provide a free first meeting so that I can learn as much about you and your pet to create a service that suits you.

Please visit www.izzyswalkies.co.uk for more information.

You can email me at [email protected] or telephone 07805 628526.

Thank you!

Izzy


----------

